# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Гость на празднике Бон - В. Пелевин

## Римма

Не могу не удержаться и не процитировать этот рассказ

"Прямая угроза, исходящая от обнаженной стали, всегда казалась мне ничтожной по сравнению с потаенным ужасом повседневности. Именно от него люди издавна прятали в книгах то лучшее, что им удавалось добыть в скудных каменоломнях своих душ".

"...бесконечная катастрофа красоты, от которой ее пытаются сохранить в книгах, происходит в нем постоянно. Эта катастрофа и есть жизнь. И уберечь на самом деле нельзя ничего - так же можно пытаться спасти приговоренного к смерти, делая его фотографии перед казнью".

"Когда мы убиваем себя [...] мы покушаемся на живущего в нас бога. Мы наказываем его за то, что он обрек нас на муки, пытаемся сравниться с ним во всемогуществе или даже берем на себя его функции, внезапно заканчивая начатое им кукольное представление. Если он создает мир, то в нашей власти опять растворить его во тьме; поскольку бог - просто одна из наших идей, самоубийство есть тем самым и убийство бога".

"Конечно, мне не надо было воспитывать в себе волю к смерти - она была чем-то вроде зверя, с детства жившего в моей душе. Но раньше этот зверь отлично уживался с другими арендаторами. Кроме смерти, у меня было много страстей. Смерть была терпеливым разнорабочим - она могла оказаться соавтором книги, теоретиком эстетического кредо и даже свидетелем любовной оргии. Мы, пожалуй, дружили".

"Возможно, из-за того, что всю свою жизнь я примерял и носил разные маски, я ничего не ценил так высоко, как искренность. [...] Но что это, путь искренности? Я не знал ответа лучше, чем стихотворение неизвестного самурая из десятого тома "Хагакурэ":

Все в этом мире
Лишь обман
Одна только смерть - искренность.

Следовать по пути искренности означало жить каждый день так, словно ты уже умер, говорила книга. Большую часть жизни я жил наоборот - походил на мертвеца, полагавшего, что он еще жив".

----------


## fucka rolla

офигительно!!! спасибо тебе.....  правда красиво....  
а может просто эта красота навеянна культурой смерти в некоторых странах........ так же как и культура потребления пищи...... главное не процесс, главное отношение к этому...... и в следствии отношения, значимость вместе с красотой преобретает всё... собственно, как и смерть.

----------


## Римма

Рада, что тебе понравилось    :Smile:   Рассказ на самом деле про неоднозначное отношение к самоубийству. Еще есть "Честь самурая" (не помню автора) - может, она тебе попадалась? ВОТ ЭТО ВЕЩЬ! Емкими, лаконичными фразами набросана и культура страны, и суть души самурая...

А у Пелевина еще зацепил р-з "Иван Кублаханов" (не пугайся названия). Взял буддистские основы и родил рассказик. Довольно интересный, на мой взгляд.

----------


## fucka rolla

мдаа....пелевин видно меняется......
я знаю по рассказам *чипаев и пустота* и *поколение пи* и *жизнь насекомых*....... про чипаева понравилось...=)

----------


## Anubis

А у Пелевина большинство вещей построено на буддистко-солипсистской основе.  Лучше и в наиболее лакончиной форме это ему удалось в "Желтой стреле", пожалуй, самая моя любимая вещь, рекомендую. 
А по поводу "культа смерти" -  почитайте Мисиму, к примеру, рассказ "Патриотизм"...впрочем, достаточно познакомиться и с его биографией))

----------


## blooddrakon

> "Возможно, из-за того, что всю свою жизнь я примерял и носил разные маски, я ничего не ценил так высоко, как искренность. [...] Но что это, путь искренности? Я не знал ответа лучше, чем стихотворение неизвестного самурая из десятого тома "Хагакурэ": 
> 
> Все в этом мире 
> Лишь обман 
> Одна только смерть - искренность. 
> 
> Следовать по пути искренности означало жить каждый день так, словно ты уже умер, говорила книга. Большую часть жизни я жил наоборот - походил на мертвеца, полагавшего, что он еще жив".


 Просто спасибо !!!!!! Больше нечего добавить !!!!!

----------


## Римма

Всю жизнь я пытался понять, что такое красота. Она была всюду – в цветке и облаке, в нарисованном кистью знаке, в юных лицах, проплывающих мимо в толпе, и в бесстрашии готового умереть воина. Она казалась мне самой важной из тайн мира.
Каждый раз она обманывала меня, притворяясь чем-то новым. Но затем я узнавал ее, как хорошо знакомую мелодию, сыгранную на другом инструменте. Я чувствовал, что за совершенством в изгибе крыла, меча и ресницы стоит один и тот же невыразимый принцип. Но я не понимал, в чем он. Когда я думал об этом, мой ум начинал бесцельно блуждать или тупо замирал. А если мне удавалось удержать в себе этот вопрос, красота, вместо того чтобы стать понятной, исчезала, и я оказывался словно бы перед черным зеркалом водоема, на поверхности которого секунду назад сверкало солнце.
Я не сумел бы внятно объяснить другому человеку, что такое красота, и сомневался, что на это будет способен кто-то еще. Определения, которые я встречал в книгах по философии и искусству, можно было не брать в расчет. Их громоздкие и неловкие конструкции были полностью лишены того качества, которое они пытались определить, что было для меня ясным свидетельством их никчемности. Но я хорошо знал, что слова, неспособные объяснить красоту, могут удерживать ее и даже создавать.
Я вижу на красном ворсе ковра несколько раскатившихся монет – совсем рядом. Они чуть расплываются в моих глазах, из-за чего их блеск кажется мягким и успокаивающим. Но в нем все равно присутствует холодок опасности, которым веет от металла даже в самых мирных инкарнациях.
Прямая угроза, исходящая от обнаженной стали, всегда казалась мне ничтожной по сравнению с потаенным ужасом повседневности. Именно от него люди издавна прятали в книгах то лучшее, что им удавалось добыть в скудных каменоломнях своих душ. Так же зарывали когда-то в землю монеты во время смуты. Разница в том, что беспорядки, при которых надо прятать деньги, случаются в мире редко, а бесконечная катастрофа красоты, от которой ее пытаются сохранить в книгах, происходит в нем постоянно. Эта катастрофа и есть жизнь. И уберечь на самом деле нельзя ничего – так же можно пытаться спасти приговоренного к смерти, делая его фотографии перед казнью. 

(с) В. Пелевин

----------


## June

У Виктора Олеговича Пелевина в романе S.N.U.F.F. упоминается книга Дао Песдын. Мне вот интересно, это название отражает его отношение к известной китайской книге Дао Дэ Цзин, возможно, даже к даосизму в целом, а может и ко всем восточным религиям вместе взятым? Или просто слово понравилось?

----------


## Римма

у него просто так редко что бывает))

----------


## Veronika

> У Виктора Олеговича Пелевина в романе S.N.U.F.F. упоминается книга Дао Песдын. Мне вот интересно, это название отражает его отношение к известной китайской книге Дао Дэ Цзин, возможно, даже к даосизму в целом, а может и ко всем восточным религиям вместе взятым? Или просто слово понравилось?


 Производное от слова "ничто")

----------


## June

> в нарисованном кистью знаке


 Я однажды гулял по парку в Пекине и видел такую картину: китаец рисует крупные иероглифы на асфальте кисточкой, смоченной в воде, а вокруг стоит народ и восторгается его мастерством. У меня эта картина всплыла в памяти при прочтении. Или вот, к примеру, лингам, упоминаемый в “Числах” – в первый и в последний раз увидел его в Камбодже на придорожном рынке. А какие образы всплывали в памяти автора в момент написания этих строк, знает, наверное, только сам автор.

----------


## Keffiro

У Пелевина много что понравилось.
 Но навсегда запомнится "Чапаев и Пустота"

----------

